# First Heat....



## PoodlePuddles (Jul 12, 2010)

My Little girl is having her first heat..she isn't spayed yet as we wanted to wait till she had her first heat... anyways never had a female before of any breed... is she in any pain... is there things i need to know..... our male diesel has been fixed a few months back but today since she started her heat he has been licking and peeing in the house..... is this normal??


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Neutered males will still show interest thrughout the heat cycle, and are ready, willing, *and able* to "do the deed" when your bitch is ready. While this won't result in puppies, it should be prevented, as she could get an infection. You must keep them separated. Crate your bitch, and crate your male, too, when not under your immediate supervision, and whenever you have to leave the house. Crate both because it's possible for them to mate through the crate - especially if you have wire crates - and could result in injury.

Get a couple pair of bitches britches (or sani panties, whatever! lol). You don't have to buy the pads for dogs, you can use use those made for women. Panty liners should probably work for a first heat, but if she's bleeding heavily, you may need a regular pad.

Whoops, forgot about your male's marking behavior! Just treat it like a housetraining issue (when you can't supervise him directly, contain him). A couple of days of watching him closely and getting him outside when he lifts his leg should do it. Just keep a close watch on him so you can prevent him from marking, and hustle him outside. 

Expect to see some clingy behavior from your little girl, and she might get snappy with your male if he starts sniffing around.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't know about pain, but I do reckon they often suffer from the hormonal upheaval. I remember how I have felt with PMS, and cut mine rather more slack than I might otherwise allow.

Typically, she will be at her most fertile around days 9 - 13, but dogs don't read the manuals! Watch her for at least a week after the discharge finishes - accidental pregnancies have been known to happen after the heat seems to be over. Depending on how long it is since your male dog was neutered, be extra careful - there is a case on a UK board at the moment of a woman who was told by her vet that her male dog would be "safe" 48 hours after neutering - a week or two later he mated her other dog, and sired a litter of pups!

She may take off to look for a mate - no matter how good her recall is, keep her on a lead or a long line anywhere she may be able to do a runner. Sophy did this on her first season - it was though a switch flicked in her head - one moment we were practicing sit-wait-come with her totally focussed on me, next she was out of the garden and off down the road, apparently completely unable to hear or see me. Obviously, do not take her amywhere she may meet entire males, or to classes, shows, etc (it has been known!).

Be prepared for some degree of phantom pregnancy, too. Dog hormones don't work like ours - her hormones will tell her she is pregnant even when she has not been mated. Reactions can vary from being a bit subdued to every symptom of pregnancy bar the pups, including swollen mammary glands and lactation. She may collect and guard a nest full of soft toys, or other objects, to mother.


----------



## PoodlePuddles (Jul 12, 2010)

wow all the replies are interesting and great... how long does a heat generally last? yes she has been a bit clingy... and its been a few months since diesel has been fixed....


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

PoodlePuddles said:


> wow all the replies are interesting and great... how long does a heat generally last? yes she has been a bit clingy... and its been a few months since diesel has been fixed....



21 days :scared:


----------



## PoodlePuddles (Jul 12, 2010)

wow:scared:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My sister's spoo used to go on for nearly 5 weeks ...


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

So glad my "heat" doesn't last that long!!! 

Keep her under strict supervision, and I would not leave her unattended outdoors. You can use children sized underwear with a pad to keep the mess contained. Track her cycle carefully, even if she looks like her heat is over, wait the full 21 days.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

My Dima gets very cuddly when she is in heat and does just like to lay around and sleep


----------

